# Skye Blue



## Naifu (Oct 21, 2011)

So I was watching Dark when I saw Red Velvet vs Skye Blue. Skye stood out to me and that crowd reaction made me really enjoy the match. They really need to stop putting her in matches against faces. I normally would be against AEW signing more people, but I feel like the womens roster could still benefit from a few more signings.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

She had a pretty loud pop at All Out as well. The fans are into it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Skye Blue is from Illinois, so she got a big pop in Chicago because she was local. 

Come to think of it, Chicago is one of AEW's biggest markets, so signing her actually is a good idea


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I think she's really pretty and has, uh, really good "assets". Not sure if she's signed, or even if she's good, but I wouldn't hate seeing more of her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She is only 21 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The division still lacks a marquee cutesy babyface that everyone can get behind. There is Riho, who has been successful, but the language barrier will mean she cam only go so far.

Julia Hart might be that babyface. She could be another candidate. It looked like they set something more up when they eliminated her first to get big heat.

She's young with a good look and probably won't be expensive so they might as well bring her in for more and see if it leads to a full-time contract.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Cute as a button.


----------



## Naifu (Oct 21, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She is only 21
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Julia Hart is 19 and she been appearing on Dark often.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Cursedtoy said:


> I think she's really pretty and has, uh, really good "assets". Not sure if she's signed, or even if she's good, but I wouldn't hate seeing more of her.


Yeah dat booty sure can jiggle  was bummed she got eliminated so quickly


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Sh*t, I never know who these people are...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> Sh*t, I never know who these people are...


Well she's only been on a handful of episodes of AEW Dark/Elevation and she was in the Casino Battle Royale at All Out. So, it's normal to not know who she is.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Well she's only been on a handful of episodes of AEW Dark/Elevation and she was in the Casino Battle Royale at All Out. So, it's normal to not know who she is.


Cheers, dude.

I thought it was another 2.0 thing again, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Naifu said:


> So I was watching Dark when I saw Red Velvet vs Skye Blue. Skye stood out to me and that crowd reaction made me really enjoy the match. They really need to stop putting her in matches against faces. I normally would be against AEW signing more people, but I feel like the womens roster could still benefit from a few more signings.
> 
> View attachment 107777
> View attachment 107778


Hotttt as fuckkk. Sign her!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

She would be a really good person to be a staple of Dark once they move to Orlando. They are going to need a consistent crew of young talent on that show.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

She's easily in like the top 5 most attractive women in AEW right now. Much easier on the eyes than Ruby Soho or..._shudder_...Abadon. I get that with Abaddon looking terrible is part of the gimmick, but it still doesn't justify something that disgusting on my TV screen.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I mean, I get the appeal. And it looks like she does, too.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Need more of her


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

When I first heard of her I thought it was blue pants 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cursedtoy said:


> I mean, I get the appeal. And it looks like she does, too.
> 
> View attachment 107879
> View attachment 107878


Shucky ducky quack quaaaaaack


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Since you were talking about dat ass.. I had to go see for myself


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nunzioguy said:


> When I first heard of her I thought it was blue pants 😂


Blue Pants is Leva Bates and she has a backstage role in AEW


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Blue Pants is Leva Bates and she has a backstage role in AEW


Damn thanks for telling me. I’ve been watching AEW since it began and never knew she worked there.

Always assumed she went back to the indies or something. Damn this is the best news I’ve had all day 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cursedtoy said:


> I mean, I get the appeal. And it looks like she does, too.
> 
> View attachment 107879
> View attachment 107878


She’s got a special look. Honestly TK has a great eye for finding attractive women that can wrestle. 

AEW has plenty of fine blondes but adding Sky Blue to the brunettes list would be a great move


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

She's young, they should sign her. They should also sign Rok-C after her contract with ROH is up, I doubt she's signed for more than a year.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

She is really cute


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Never seen her before and I watch Dynamite every week. I'm guessing she's exclusively on Dark.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

One thing stands out for sure


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

The Sheik said:


> Never seen her before and I watch Dynamite every week. I'm guessing she's exclusively on Dark.


Yeah, all her matches were on dark except she was in the women's rumble at All Out. She was the first to get eliminated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 108955
> 
> 
> One thing stands out for sure


she has a very solid front headlock?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Here’s Skye Blue close up in a 20 minute hardcore match vs a guy. She’s incredible. Beautiful face, beautiful butt, and can take and deliver any type of bump needed.

TK needs to sign her ASAP. If she can talk at all, with her looks and hard core ability, will be a star. She and Rosa could have some epic matches.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Skye Blue needs to be on television more.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

For some reason I thought she was 18 or 19 like Julia Hart, still pretty young at 21 though

She could have a bright future in AEW. We'll see. She seems good in the ring, is hot as hell...if she can start dropping killer promos she'll be the total package


----------

